# Liberta cage trays help



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

okay the trays in the liberta are being chewed to bits and I have searched online in vain for a replacement suggestions anyone?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

We have international members but are mostly Americans on this forum, and don't have that cage.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

emailed the company soooo many times they keep saying they will send some out never do tho


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd get metal ones. I made mine, but you can order them from John Hopewell. They need to be custom ordered, and painted when you get them to stop them absorbing urine. I used Japlac on my cage base and it's not chipped off.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

mmm will do since Liberta themselves never answer


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Or you could email the company you bought the cage from to see if they sell spares.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

OP said they keep saying they will send them and never do :/


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

That was the maker, not the acctual company that sells them. I've been told Pet World Direct have a good customer service.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

well going to call them and see what they say


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck  Shame the liberta cage bases are made out of such tasty plastic.


----------

